# any one interested in a masiratti mt 10?



## revelution_resto (Aug 25, 2007)

I have a masiratti mt 10 27" race bike for sale.


----------



## orcas island (Feb 18, 2008)

*Maseratti bike*

Sure; end me some photos and description of the bike (age, condition, your location)  Thanks;  John


----------

